# dogs in the field



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I know that we cant have dogs in the fields untill august 4th? I was wondering if that includes pine forest and such. I would guess not but i just wanna make sure before i take cocoa in them later today.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You can take your dogs into the field whenever you want. (with the exception of posted areas such as WMAs). You just can't let them "pursue" wildlife and upland game. The way that I understand the regs, you can't let them point (or flush) the same birds twice.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey thanks loke. I am headed up farmington canyon right now


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

That rule seems silly to me.

But anyway, do any of the game bird preserves allow training/trials in the off season? I know some do around here, but it's so hot, you have to be really careful with your dogs, don't want to over-heat them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am familiar with those regs in the macro scale, but I recollect the date being 9/15??? However, on the same topic from another thread I searched for the rule at hand, but I could not find it anywhere; any help?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Huge, the regs contradict each other. In one place it states that bird dog training is allowed year round in Utah. In another place it states that harassment of wildlife is not allowed by anyone or their dog. When the division was contacted, their response was that we are allowed to train our dogs. A dog finding a bird in a field is a natural consequence of training in the fields where we need to be training. We were told that an officer might consider it harassment if after finding a bird, the owner allowed/encouraged the dog to continually pursue the bird. 
Renegade, the reason people like to give dates is because of nesting season. In order to ensure maximum breeding potential, the birds need to be left alone during nesting season. Birds will nest from May through August, with June being the month that most pheasants nest. Some birds nest earlier and wind up having a second clutch of eggs in late July or early August. It's those productive breeders and the young chicks that we're protecting right now by not allowing our dogs to repeatedly give chase on birds.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Renegade, the reason people like to give dates is because of nesting season. In order to ensure maximum breeding potential, the birds need to be left alone during nesting season. Birds will nest from May through August, with June being the month that most pheasants nest. Some birds nest earlier and wind up having a second clutch of eggs in late July or early August. It's those productive breeders and the young chicks that we're protecting right now by not allowing our dogs to repeatedly give chase on birds.


That makes sense.


----------

